# Employment Pass - Singapore



## yakkupitaji (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi,

I have job offer from Singapore but the company says that the Ministry of Manpower is not issuing new Employment Pass and I need to wait. Does anyone has information when would Singapore open up accepting new E-Pass applications from India. Or any online resource where I can check myself.

Thanks in advance


----------

